# My Molly looks like a muppet



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I kinda laughed tonight at intermediate class. This lady that works at Petsmart was playing with Molly and said "ha funny she kind of looks like a muppet" I was like are you kidding me??  My sister said the same thing a few days ago when I sent her a picture. I asked the girl why she said that and she said her eyes and the mop head.
One day on our walk a stranger said the same thing? Maybe she is a muppetpoo??

So I guess now I will call her Molly the muppet Funny how people see weird things in a dog


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

A muppet 

Don't quite see it but I'm sure they meant it in a cute/ nice way 

She is gorgeous with such unusual markings and those gorgeous eyes 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't place that Muppet but there you go , she's a lovely little muppet anyway xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Your Molly is beautiful!!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

A Muppet? What like that frog thing or Miss piggy, how are they seeing that in Molly. 
My partner calles Noodle phooey, cause he says she looks like Hong Kong Phooey!
Like you say people see things others don't.

Beautiful Molly Muppet


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Woo said:


> A Muppet? What like that frog thing or Miss piggy, how are they seeing that in Molly.
> My partner calles Noodle phooey, cause he says she looks like Hong Kong Phooey!
> Like you say people see things others don't.
> 
> Beautiful Molly Muppet


I am not sure maybe cause muppet's were dishevelled made me laugh actually


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There were one or two with shaggy hair so I guess thats why, I actually like Muppet as a dogs name, there used to be a kids programme called Mopatops shop with a big creature with sticky up hair - we often call Dudley Mopatop, although Dudley has more of a mopatop than the one in the programme did!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Muppet!!!! Well she's the best looking muppet I've ever seen......she is adorable. More human looking with those sparkling eyes than muppet! How rude!! But I'm sure they meant it in the nicest possible way xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b632/rendio1/mollythemuppet2_zpsc26671b0.png I love my muppet head!

I can kind of see it now ha!! It didn't offend me I think cause she is bouncy and always happy they kind of see her as a little muppet. Our trainer the other night said she was a very happy dog and really friendly. I was like WOW!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahahaha! Cute...see what you mean  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

